# Humidor build



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've started a humidor build. Roughly 48" tall, 20" deep and 20" wide. Making accessory drawer in the bottom. Trying to decide on humidification. The actual cigar area is 40x20x20. Of course it will have sc lining and shelves made of sc. Everything I've read says build bigger than you think you need so I am. The outside is 3/4 oak ply. Gonna do glass door on front and put lights inside . I'll post pics as progress goes forward.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how this develops. Lacking the means to do such construction myself (600 square foot apartment leaves little room for shop equipment), I do enjoy seeing a project come together.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like a good start there. Good luck!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice. Times like these, I wish I was handier to follow suit. Enjoy your build!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking good! Cant wait to see the progress. RG for ya!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Gordo1473 said:


> Trying to decide on humiliation.


My favorite typo of the day!

Have fun with your project. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Snagged damn auto correct on phone. At least that's gonna be my escuse


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a good start! I can't wait to see your progress. I'm hoping to have enough free time to get started on a project like this at the beginning of the year. Take plenty of pictures.

Were you planning to line it with solid SC or with SC ply? I was looking at using solid SC for the shelves and singles drawers I build in but using but still need to look at the cost of using solid SC vs ply to line the box. 

And I'm leaning towards using the humidification systems from either Aristocrat or Avallo if those weren't already on your list to look at. They are a little more expensive than the Oasis or similar solutions but from what I've read you can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Gordo1473 said:


> Snagged damn auto correct on phone. At least that's gonna be my escuse


I know, I know. Sorry for pointing it out, but I'm a technical writer; typos jump out at me. Don't get me wrong...I love typos. Engineers who can't write/spell have put a roof over my head! More pertinent to your project, I'm also a woodworker who builds furniture. If you get stuck during your build or just want to bounce some ideas off of someone, feel free to PM me.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks good, can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see your progress with this project! Good luck!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mike I appreciate the help


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks good. I have built a couple cabinets about that size and I did a coffe table too. I am jealous of you because sc is so much cheaper where you are than it is in Cali. Just make sure you have a good seal on the glass doors. My first one I had issues with glass doors and had to remake them. The other advice I can give you is take your time and make it perfect. Otherwise when you see a flaw it will bother you until you fix it. The finish work is a grind but it makes a world of difference


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

If 7.99 bf is cheap I hate to see what it is in Cali. It's 4/4 x10" but still! It's gonna look good when done


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> If 7.99 bf is cheap I hate to see what it is in Cali. It's 4/4 x10" but still! It's gonna look good when done


12.99 bf. the last one I built I ordered my sc for Michigan. I love seeing what people are making so please keep posting pics as you go.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

OK here is a little progress. ive got the door made. doing faces and door out of poplar. have the back side rabbited out for a pane of glass.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks good. Are you going to have just one door on the front or will you have 2? I'm sure you know but remember to put a water proof clear coat on the inside of the box to make sure your shell doesn't warp when the moisture builds up


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Not on the Spanish cedar on the case itself right?


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> Not on the Spanish cedar on the case itself right?


Right, not the Spanish Cedar. Any wood you adhere the Spanish cedar to


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Appreciate advice


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

just picked up my sc to line the inside!:banana:


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking good Brian!

I'm planning on doing the same after the holidays. I'll be watching this for sure. I got so many ideas about what type and design and just can't decide


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Gordo1473 said:


> If 7.99 bf is cheap I hate to see what it is in Cali. It's 4/4 x10" but still! It's gonna look good when done


I pay 6 something here in So Cal for 4/4 rough. Usually comes in at 1&1/8"


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> I pay 6 something here in So Cal for 4/4 rough. Usually comes in at 1&1/8"


E dogg, what is the name of the store you get your sc from? Up here in Northern California we pay twice that


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

It's not a store.... it's a lumber yard :lol: 

Peterman Lumber in Fontana. I get the "contractors" price since I have an acct with them and have my own business :wink:

Never buy anything from places like rockler or woodcraft. You pay up the arse for that stuff 
Search for lumber yard that deal with hardwoods...


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> It's not a store.... it's a lumber yard :lol:
> 
> Peterman Lumber in Fontana. I get the "contractors" price since I have an acct with them and have my own business :wink:
> 
> ...


I agree with not buying from rockler and woodcraft but you are very lucky. I called no less than 30 lumber yards from Tahoe to Monterey and no one up here carries it. It is crazy I know but how many people actually build humidors? And how many in NorCal? So there is really such little demand that no one carries it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

NJW1979 said:


> I agree with not buying from rockler and woodcraft but you are very lucky. I called no less than 30 lumber yards from Tahoe to Monterey and no one up here carries it. It is crazy I know but how many people actually build humidors? And how many in NorCal? So there is really such little demand that no one carries it.


:shock: bummer dude... :hug: I guess you need to move to So Cal and become a traveling So Cal Herfer :wink: ound:


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bump!!! Im ready to see this when your finished looking good bud.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ill be posting more pics this weekend. got a led light for the top and gonna put 2 fans in to circulate the air inside.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

NJW1979 said:


> I agree with not buying from rockler and woodcraft but you are very lucky. I called no less than 30 lumber yards from Tahoe to Monterey and no one up here carries it. It is crazy I know but how many people actually build humidors? And how many in NorCal? So there is really such little demand that no one carries it.


huh, Reel lumber here in Riverside (they deal more in exotics and htf stuff) can't keep spanish cedar in stock, and when it sells out it takes them forever to get more....

.....but thanks for the tip Eric!


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks nice so far. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. First lined with sc and front trimmed out . Started cutting holes for humdification flow. Gonna put 2 fans in the back blowing up to circulate air.


Now here are drawers started









And one drawer finished


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good, wish I had the skills to do something like this it would have saved me some money!


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

Very Cool!! I'm definitely going to try to do something like this in the new future. Thanks for posting the pics! Very interesting to see your design! Impressive!

:cowboyic9:


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks good. Keep up the good work and keep posting pics


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

have 2 shelves to make and then stain.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

i need to learn how to do this kinda stuff to help pass time that looks amazing so far man


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just wish i had more time to work on it. ready to get seasoned and filled.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking good Brian, I finally got time to plane all my SC down to where I wanted it. I been looking at every pic on the web of cabinets trying to decide on my final design. Looking forward to seeing this one done.


----------



## foothills86 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am currently in the middle of converting an antique end table to a humidor, large capacity storage on the bottom and a pull out drawer on top.
I will start a thread with pics once i get my post count up.
Love how this is coming along, cant wait to see it done


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome, cant wait to see the final


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks great, always wanted to do this.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few more pics


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is one with light. I have 2 computer case fans that are going into bottom to circulate air , they also light up. The kl is going in compartment under cabinet. Looking forward in this getting done so I can season and load it. My collection is getting to big for tupidor


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice looking! I like the gloss you got.
What type of stain did you use?


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's American chestnut by minwood


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking Great!!!


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking great Great job


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If I were doing that build, I'd install an Avallo Accumonitor system in it. Call Ron at Cigar Solutions. He's a great guy and what he doesn't know ain't worth knowing. 866-679-9926.

The Accumonitor is a super accurate, super well-made, commercial grade system that's extraordinarily flexible and customizable. For not much more than you'd pay for a consumer-grade system, there's simply nothing better.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That is an amazing job brother.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's not perfect but I love it and I did it myself. My next project will be 2 end tables for my bedroom. Learned a lot doing this. After end tables I'm gonna do nice desk top humi. But if I don't do end tables might need to find somewhere to live bc my girl will kill me


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

can't wait to see it filled with choice smokes Brian. WTG bro.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks great. Makes me want to start a new project. The best part will be filling it


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm on my way to filling it


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are the fans that will be on timers


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Shredder (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing Cabinet, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking very nice! I wish I had the skills and patience to build something like that.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

All done other than latch. Seasoning now


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> All done other than latch. Seasoning now


http://www.waveevents.com/MyFilez/wavs/2001/complete.wav


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jack that's funny as hell

When I checked humidity last night it was 72rh after wiping down with dw. It was at 65 before . I'm gonna check in morning then start loading this weekend. Kl is in tray under fans. I left 2.5-3 inches of space in back for airflow.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Started loading yesterday. Found out I need to buy more cigars. Got latch and we are now complete. Ty for all the help from guys on the forum while building


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

What a sight for these sad eyes today that is. Thanks for sharing that with us Brian


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

Brian - That is awesome. Very nice job indeed.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ty I blame each and every one of y'all for the copious amounts of money I spend . Lol. Thanks for all the positive statements


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Gordo,

How did you power those fans? Im looking to do something add fans to circulate air in my humidor but not sure how to power them.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Spliced into cell phone charger. Works like a charm


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice job! All these build threads are making me want to build one!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Jay_Rich said:


> Nice job! All these build threads are making me want to build one!


I know what you mean LOL.
With me, I've been imagining these builds occuring in my head only. At this moment, my build looks like this...


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

wow-that's amazing. i too wish i had the skills to build something like that.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

That's pretty wicked, Brian!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

MylesT said:


> That's pretty wicked, Brian!


pissa eh


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> pissa eh


yeah buddy :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

nice work looks great!


----------



## fishboy2.0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow!!! Looks great! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the spanish cedar from? I'm looking to get some to build shelving for my coolidors.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought it at a local lumber yard. It was rough cut so I had to mill it


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Found it....what a great piece of furniture Brian. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## sandt38 (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks great. How did you seal the door, if you don't mind my asking? I's like to do this on a much smaller scale... like a dresser top humi with room for a couple hundred sticks.

I built a desktop a few years back for my boss out of some remaining cherry he had from his floors. That was an experience. I threw out 2 boxes because of poor lid fitment. After talking to a friend I found out that you build the entire box then band or table saw the top off of it. After that using my cedar liner to create a seal was a PITA.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

There is a inset on the door. It holds 65 percent no problem


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

That rocks man! What a great piece of furniture that you built with your own hands! Because I am sure someday I will build one as well, I'm gonna ask a few questions....

The door panel, you say has an inset. Can you take a few close up picts for us?
Can you take a few close ups of the latch and hinges as well?
You built the box itself then lined it. 
How did you attach the lining ceder? Glue and tacks? 
Is the inside 100% lined? Like the inside of the door and the bottoms and top or are there other woods in there as well? 
How thick is the ceder? The stuff I find here is like 4/4 and at like $18 a BF..

Very impressive man! Well done!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cabinet is 3/4 oak plywood. As well as door. All cedar is 3/4 that I milled from 4/4 stock and glued to oak ply. I made the door out of oak then added a 3/4 strip around inside of door. Clasp is simple almost like a jewelry box clamp . I'll take some better picks and post hopefully tomorrow


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Props! Super cool! Can't wait to see detail pictures!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 7, 2006)

Incredible! You did one hell of a job!


----------

